# sally beauty supplly aquaelle=aquage



## Anna (Jul 20, 2005)

i SWEAR! i got the shampoo, conditioner, finishing spray, volumizer and silkening cream last nite and they work the same IMO to aquage. wonderful price amazing product. but thats with all the sally copy cat lines. i LOVE them




biolage, bed head, avada,matrix, and now aquage. love love love love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* i SWEAR! i got the shampoo, conditioner, finishing spray, volumizer and silkening cream last nite and they work the same IMO to aquage. wonderful price amazing product. but thats with all the sally copy cat lines. i LOVE them



biolage, bed head, avada,matrix, and now aquage. love love love love I love Sally's versions of expensive brands! Also "Generic" makes some EXCELLENT copies... same stuff at a fraction of the cost!!! Glad you liked the stuff you bought!!


----------

